# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Ç'më thua, ç'më thua - ndarja poezi 2010

## Fiori

*ÇMË THUA, ÇMË THUA ?*

O, sa shpejt më ikën dita tek ti!
Dielli më fluturon si zog pendëverdhë...
Mbeta, moj mike, me ty në dashuri,
si nën hijen e këndshme të fikut në verë.

Ke ulur për mua gjithë degët e tua
sa lash nën hije krejt kohën time ...
Bëj të iki nga ëmbëlsia e pemës që dua,
por asnjëri nga gjymtyrët nuk më bindet.

Me thërresin shumë zëra diku tutje,
më thonë, eja, pra, eja se mbete prapa!...
Po ti më ke mbuluar me gjethe puthjesh
që nuk më lëshojnë pa ikur vapa.

Më lësho, se dielli u bë pendëblu,
ndriçojnë tani vetëm kokrrat e tua...
Të rri akoma pranë teje këtu?...
Çmë thua, moj pemë e dashur, çmë thua?

Çmë thotë fiku i çarë i buzëve të tua?...

----------

